# Avoidance Signs



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How many folks have worked or seen a dog showcase TRUE avoidance behaviors and just thought they were something else? For handlers, the dog or puppy is YOUR property and you do have a say in how they are worked. Avoiding the decoy or the type of defense put on them is important in PREVENTING the animal from being srewed up down the road! ](*,)


----------

